# hi im looking for small axolotls near nottingham can someone help me



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

hope someone can help me im looking for a new axolotl or 2 to keep my little mate company his friend died sadly not long back just after i bought him im looking for a natural or gold maybe even one of each he is starting to look really lonely im near the mansfield area in nottinghamshire can anyone please help


----------



## cptashko (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi I have just brought one from a breeder in Leicester his details are on Ebay. just type in Axolotl on Ebay and it will come up with a couple and you will see he has 2 juvenile whites for £20. Hope this helps, Claire


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks alot does he post or is it pick ups only as i cant really travel that far for them???


----------



## cptashko (Sep 7, 2009)

mbj20 said:


> thanks alot does he post or is it pick ups only as i cant really travel that far for them???


I think he is pick up only or will meet at junction 23, Or theres another breeder on there, again if you type in Axolotls, his ad is for Wild type, username philbaker76 he is from Chesterfield, i think he has whites aswell and he posts for £20 though. Or theres a shop on Mansfield road in Sherwood Notts called The Reptile Centre, I got mine from there last week but they only had black in at the time and only 3 left, There phone number is on the net if you google it. Thanks Claire


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

*thanks*

you have been really helpful i tried to get in contact with that phil guy he e-mailed me back once and i havent had anymore since im really struggling to find some here lol:2wallbang:


----------

